# Pakistan | Roads, Motorways & Highway Infrastructure.



## Imran Khan

first of all it will be sticky nice thread abut roads infrastructure in pakistan second its not for discuss but images thread so keep your logic thoughts and bla bla bla to you and watch images 
. one of the best thing happened to pakistan is motorways of pakistan which consider best in south asia .

map of highways motorways pakistan








daiwoo on the way M-2 motorway




















motorway police

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Imran Khan

toll plazas on motorway


































[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

motorway highway police













via cars fixed radar and patrolling












[/QUOTE][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Imran Khan

KPT FLYOVER KARACHI 













[/QUOTE][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

lahore ring road

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

M-1





m-2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

makran costal highway



















daman e koh

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Imran Khan

its a stop for public





m-2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

not motorway its GT road

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

friendship tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

kalar kahar

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

GT road 












salt range motorway 





M-2 

















breakkkkkkks

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Imran Khan

few dangerous places from motorway.where speed can kill you




































slip which you got from motorway computer at entrance toll plaza

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

most dangrous ladies in pakistan lolz she can give you shitty paper for pay it in bank

















why bike lolz






look at the face when fine is being written





\

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

we it chor camera its take picture and speed then give you fine . they hide it somewhere and suddenly its come .you cross it no problem they will wireless to next party for give you fine lolz








baba jee on duty 





lady in action against lady driver





these teams help when needed on highway . you can call police when you need help like fuel or something

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

after repair work 






islamabad muree expressway





be ready for more fines
















sahinwala toll plaza





motorway have this wall from both side for avoid animals or kids come on road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

getting out to motorway





entering islamabad





faizabad interchange from google





to kashmir





ice removers from highways





motorway a mountain which never give up still on its place lolzzzzz





ravi interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

m-1




















cleaners for motorway work to keep it clean

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

Yaar *Imran Bhai* yeh GT Road bhi Motorway ki heading ke under ayee geee ? 

*ENG* : *Imran Bhai *does the Grand Trunk (GT) Road come under the heading of 'Motorways' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

M-3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

crossings for walking

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

M-3
service

























upper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

same place from ground





gas pipe line

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

mirage landing on motor way M-2
















F-7 landing on motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz fun on motorway 

chiken ke bachy and motorway police 





can someone over speed now ?  all are slow and nice in back 





Lady Police Officer, SPO Hussan Zareen, of Gojal nabs a gang of robbers 





police or phool






motorway police under training

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

well said motorway police






bikers on motorway once in a life

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

Is this really pak??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Sohrab Goth Flyover
Sohrab Goth









Askari 4 Flyover
Johar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

karachi
Johar Mor Flyover
Johar













Rashid Minhas Road Flyover
NIPA









University Road Flyover
NIPA





Hassan Square Flyover
Gulshan-e-Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

National Stadium Road Flyover
Karsaz Rd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

doublemaster said:


> Is this really pak??



Any doubt? Divise a tour and see it yourself so that there remain no ambiguity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

doublemaster said:


> Is this really pak??



ehh bollywood effect ? welcome in real world pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

islamabad roads










Motorway





7th Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ravi interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Pictures of the Lahore Ring Road :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

lahore 










ichra lahore











were is road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

lahore canal road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

in front of faisal mosque 
















muree road






busy islamabad roads











busy islamabad roads

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

highways explosives detectors 






a minibus stand islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

good thread cheetay... kindly dont repeat again and again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

peshawer motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

kabul river bridge M-1 motorway







M-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Mall road Lahore on sunday morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Peshawar - Islamabad, Time Lapse ! - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

libarty lahore











shamozai bridge swat






Main Khiyaban e Jinnah Road lahore





Aerial view of Islamabad Jinnah Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

doublemaster said:


> Is this really pak??



No! Actually these pics are from India, Pak Fanboys just posting them under Pak banner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

\
M-2 











M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Nice thread, beautiful pics. thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

super highway 











M-1 Indus River & Chhachh Interchange in Haroon village area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

M-7


























Service Area Bhera, Motorway M2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qinglong-china

That is great. come on Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Edevelop

Imran Khan said:


> in front of faisal mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muree road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busy islamabad roads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busy islamabad roads



Nice Views!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

i thoroughly enjoyed watching this-
Nice work Imran-

btw today you were suppose to meet me old man- keep forgetting things-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

JonAsad said:


> i thoroughly enjoyed watching this-
> Nice work Imran-
> 
> btw today you were suppose to meet me old man- keep forgetting things-



i am so sorry i never forget it . endless kut khana here no off no sleep  ye ramzan kab khatam ho ga meri jaan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

These pictures would definitely serve as a shocker to people who have only seen the dirty side of pakistan. Little do most people know that pakistan is better than many european countries. Anyways, Lahore ring road can compete in worlds most beautiful roads, its just too mind blowing. I am planning to rent a nice SUV and just drive on it for hours on a sunday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Lahore's Roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

^^^^ Message the uploader of these videos on youtube to upload more videos. He is a super kool dude and ive messaged him once and he said he will make another video once BRT project is completed. If we all message him, he will make another ring road, canal road and kalma flyover/main blvd videos for us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYcZLxCuwSY&list=UUtF9ilf5uWUNloQ-9V7kxgw&index=4&feature=plcp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

LHR







somewhere near karachi roads before homes planned town






islo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

doublemaster said:


> Is this really pak??


 
Yes my good man. A bit different from whats on the tv right? 



arushbhai said:


> These pictures would definitely serve as a shocker to people who have only seen the dirty side of pakistan. Little do most people know that pakistan is better than many european countries. Anyways, Lahore ring road can compete in worlds most beautiful roads, its just too mind blowing. I am planning to rent a nice SUV and just drive on it for hours on a sunday morning.


 
The Lahore ring road is awesome. At least once every weak me and my buds go 'zen driving' on it. We pit stop on the farther end of the Lahore airport runway near the Garrison Golf club and smoke while watching planes taking off right over us. The only thing is that its a bit confusing. Even now we end up getting lost on it.

And Mr.Imran how could you have forgotten this. It's only the world's highest paved road after all. Fun fact: The highest mountain is the Alps is Mont Blanc at a height of 4800 meters. The KKH passes over 4900 meters. We have roads passing running than the alps.










































Riding up the Karakorum Highway (KKH), Northern Pakistan - YouTube!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

its just starting sir we have long way to go i didn't forget anything











old and new






malika e kishor road muree





babusar road naran






atabad lake bridge






khyber pass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

end of road last post china pakistan border




































ayoub bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ravi interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

^^^ Im planning on making a whole thread on the KKH and the Gilgit-Skardu road. Sort of a virtual trip on it from Hasanabdal to Khunjrab with my own pics. A little teaser:

*I took all these pics myself.*


This was taken around 20 min further on the KKH from Chillas early in the morning during December:






This was taken right outside the last Petrol station when your exiting Jaghlot:






An hour away from Gilgit:






Between Raikhot and Jaghlot:






Taken, very early in the morning, on the bridge, exiting Dassu, over the Indus:






An hour away from Dassu in Jan:






This is where the 3 highest and mightiest mountain ranges of the world meet! On the left you see the Hindukush on the right you see the Himalayas and in the middle and farthest back, the darker, taller mountain is of the Karakorum. At this point the KKH runs on the side of Hindukush and after another hour's drive cross over the Indus river into the Karakorum.






Nangaparbat's peak just visible through the mist and dust:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Faizabad Flyover Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

kpt karachi











Batakundi Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

wah cant road





wah cannt road






harbans poora interchange lahore






round of karachi airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Surprise. Surprise. Its a Pakistani thread and no Indian comments!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Imran Khan

M-2 near kalar kahar






mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

doublemaster said:


> Is this really pak??



you should really visit this failed state sometime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

in front of pakistan monument isloo






dangerous turn on m-2






isloo greens


























margalla entrance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

chinab chinit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

beautiful country 

used 2 b mine once 

anyways nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

M-2

































lodhran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

xyxmt said:


> you should really visit this failed state sometime



never mind them their indian films - media show them pakistan and pakistanis like these 

pakistani 






pakistani cities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Tiger

wow!!! just amazing, no words to describe this beauty!!! Really enjoyed watching every single pic. Really wanna go for a ride in these roads!!! Congrats!!! Great development!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

super highway HYD-KCHI +motorway is under construction there
























KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

ISLO city roads
















kaghan vally road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan is very beautiful indeed. The Coastal Highway in Makran region, Balochistan is my dream place to drive once in life time, those beautiful lonely place with mighty shore on one side & rugged mountain & canyons on other side, wow, just wow Mashallah. Also i would love to drive on any motorway, M1 M2 or any other it is too beautiful. Islamabad looks soo gorgeous, it is truly & rightly said that it is chunk of Europe in Asia. And what can we say about 8th wonder of the world, yes the mighty Karakoram Highway building which many Pak Army personnal gave their lives, Salute. Does KKH passes through "Fairy Meadows"?

Love Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

don't forget our nice motoray and highway police help to nation anytime anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

and resque 1122 for help then nation when we need on motorway highways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

keep air clean or pay fine good job pakistan traffic police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

police give fine to police ever heared ? in pakistan 











on duty no matter what happen all weather








training






new bikes lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> friendship tunnel



the Pak-Japan Friendship tunnel.....gateway to FATA.

in our childhood days it could take up to 7 hours to drive from Peshawar to our village in Parachinar - Northern Kurram Agency...now the time has been slashed to a fraction of that. Basically from Peshawar we'd go to Kohat to Taal and from there drive to Sadda and then from there it's another 45 minute or so.

before the tunnel was created you literally had to go around the huge mountainous road and that could take so long because it wasnt even a road! It was gravel, rocks and sometimes even flowing water. 

talebany terrorists took control of the tunnel some years back and were terrorizing the traffic -- demanding fees from trucks carrying goods... but then security forces were deployed and they cleaned up the area. Kohat as a gateway to FATA did have some problems with hit & run insurgency attacks and drugs/weapons smuggling but now the situation improved considerably


i recommend ALL of Pakistanis to at some point in their lives visit these areas...very scenic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

leave speed radar lets have photo first

















GT road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> don't forget our nice motoray and highway police help to nation anytime anywhere




you know what it took? 

good training, good equipment and decent salaries for the police....that's it!!


these guys will NEVER accept bribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

yes sure calling to wife or GF






DAMN karachi 






lahore police giving night visibility stickers 






bad eggs of police






bad time for a guy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

posted already some time back


WITNESS: Failed state? Try Pakistan's M2 motorway | Reuters



> By Alistair Scrutton
> 
> (Reuters) - If you want a slice of peace and stability in a country with a reputation for violence and chaos, try Pakistan's M2 motorway.
> 
> At times foreign reporters need to a give a nation a rest from their instinctive cynicism. I feel like that with Pakistan each time I whizz along the M2 between Islamabad and Lahore, the only motorway I know that inspires me to write.
> 
> Now, if the M2 conjures images of bland, spotless tarmac interspersed with gas stations and fast food outlets, you would be right. But this is South Asia, land of potholes, reckless driving and the occasional invasion of livestock.
> 
> And this is Pakistan, for many a "failed state." Here, blandness can inspire almost heady optimism.
> 
> Built in the 1990s at a cost of around $1 billion, the 228-mile (367-km) motorway -- which continues to Peshawar as the M1 -- is like a six-lane highway to paradise in a country that usually makes headlines for suicide bombers, army offensives and political mayhem.
> 
> Indeed, for sheer spotlessness, efficiency and emptiness there is nothing like the M2 in the rest of South Asia.
> 
> It puts paid to what's on offer in Pakistan's traditional foe and emerging economic giant India, where village culture stubbornly refuses to cede to even the most modern motorways, making them battlegrounds of rickshaws, lorries and cows.
> 
> There are many things in Pakistan that don't get into the news. Daily life, for one. Pakistani hospitality to strangers, foreigners like myself included, is another. The M2 is another sign that all is not what it appears in Pakistan, that much lies hidden behind the bad news.
> 
> On a recent M2 trip, my driver whizzed along but kept his speedometer firmly placed on the speed limit. Here in this South Asian Alice's Wonderland, the special highway police are considered incorruptible. The motorway is so empty one wonders if it really cuts through one of the region's most populated regions.
> 
> "130, OK, but 131 is a fine," said the driver, Noshad Khan. "The police have cameras," he added, almost proudly. His hand waved around in the car, clenched in the form of a gun.
> 
> On one of my first trips to Pakistan. I arrived at the border having just negotiated a one-lane country road in India with cows, rickshaws and donkey-driven carts.
> 
> I toted my luggage over to the Pakistan side, and within a short time my Pakistani taxi purred along the tarmac. The driver proudly showed off his English and played U.S. rock on FM radio. The announcer even had an American accent. Pakistan, for a moment, receded, and my M2 trip began.
> 
> Built in the 1990s by then prime minister Nawaz Sharif, it was part of his dream of a motorway that would unite Pakistan with Afghanistan and central Asia.
> 
> For supporters it shows the potential of Pakistan. Its detractors say it was a waste of money, a white elephant that was a grandiose plaything for Sharif.
> 
> But while his dreams for the motorway foundered along with many of Pakistan, somehow the Islamabad-Lahore stretch has survived assassinations, coups and bombs.
> 
> A relatively expensive toll means it is a motorway for the privileged. Poorer Pakistanis use the older trunk road nearby tracing an ancient route that once ran thousands of miles to eastern India. The road is shorter, busier and takes nearly an hour longer.
> 
> On my latest trip, I passed the lonely occasional worker in an orange suit sweeping the edge of the motorway in a seemingly Sisyphean task.
> 
> A fence keeps out the donkeys and horse-driven carts. Service centres are almost indistinguishable from any service station in the West, aside perhaps from the spotless mosques.
> 
> The real Pakistan can be seen from the car window, but in the distance. Colorful painted lorries still ply those roads. Dirt poor villagers toil in brick factories, farmers on donkey carts go about their business.
> 
> Of course, four hours of mundane travel is quite enough. Arriving in Lahore, the road suddenly turns into South Asia once again. Dust seeps through the open car window, endless honks sound, beggars knock on car windows. The driver begins again his daily, dangerous battle for road supremacy.
> 
> As Pakistan unveils itself in all its vibrancy, it is exciting to be back. But you can't help feel a tinge of regret at having experienced, briefly, a lost dream.
> 
> "Motorway good - but Pakistan," Noshad said at the last petrol station before we entered Lahore. "Terrorism, Rawalpindi," he added, referring to the latest militant attack on a mosque in the garrison town which killed dozens.
> 
> (Editing by Jerry Norton)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

shiiit another fine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


>



im a huge fan of heavy bikes and i ride regularly myself....

but i dont like to see these kinds of things like wheelie and all on the motorway; only because it took YEARS for authorities to finally allow motorcycles to travel on it (before it was strictly banned)


but if they keep doing these things its possible the ban can be re-instated.


this is a road to enjoy, using good road discipline...they should save these things on a closed road or track; though because the road is so good and wide it may be tempting to rip loose on the accelerator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> shiiit another fine



i think maybe this is YOU!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i think maybe this is YOU!



mujhy nhi rukwaty main saieen ka mehman hota hoon na 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im a huge fan of heavy bikes and i ride regularly myself....
> 
> but i dont like to see these kinds of things like wheelie and all on the motorway; only because it took YEARS for authorities to finally allow motorcycles to travel on it (before it was strictly banned)
> 
> 
> but if they keep doing these things its possible the ban can be re-instated.
> 
> 
> this is a road to enjoy, using good road discipline...they should save these things on a closed road or track; though because the road is so good and wide it may be tempting to rip loose on the accelerator




*ONLY Any one have min. 600cc - above ride easily with full documents + under limits + with proper gear (jacket and helmet) can drive *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Hey guys, how does a fine work in pak? In US, when you get a fine (ticket), you either pay it online, or in person or you fight the ticket in court. If you dont pay the ticket at all, you get in serious trouble as the police has your license number and other record. How does it work in pakistan, considering the fact that many people drive without a license.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> Any one have min. 600cc - above ride easily with full documents + under limits + with proper gear (jacket and helmet) can drive [/B][/COLOR]



it wasnt always that way....until only a few years ago NO bikes were allowed PERIOD, regardless of circumstances...

i'd love to take my Ninja 636 on the M2. It was built for it.




arushbhai said:


> Hey guys, how does a fine work in pak? In US, when you get a fine (ticket), you either pay it online, or in person or you fight the ticket in court. If you dont pay the ticket at all, you get in serious trouble as the police has your license number and other record. How does it work in pakistan, considering the fact that many people drive without a license.



you cannot drive in Pakistan without a license....people do it, but when they get caught the vehicle is challaned. But circumstances can be different, depending on where you are and who the officer is (whether he's doing his job or whether he's a twit)

as for fines -- i think they give u a citation which you pay at the toll plaza but im not sure....luckily i never been pulled over on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

arushbhai said:


> Hey guys, how does a fine work in pak? In US, when you get a fine (ticket), you either pay it online, or in person or you fight the ticket in court. If you dont pay the ticket at all, you get in serious trouble as the police has your license number and other record. How does it work in pakistan, considering the fact that many people drive without a license.



your documents will be taken till you paid fine and come back otherwise you have to go jail .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Imran Khan said:


> GT road



This is the bridge linking Mangla and Mirpur. And also Azad kashmir.

The bridge goes over the spillway area of Mangla dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

kohat tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

lahore kasoor road








View of M2 at Sial Interchange






costal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

lhr-islo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

solar pannels used for helpline call boxes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

KKh Near Passu Cones



Chinese are building Karakoram Highway Major Portion of Karakoram Highway is under development here is the freshly made road pic is from my recent tour of Khunjrab Pass in july

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

kot abdul malik interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

tunnels on Karakoram Highway While going towards Khunjrab Pass Sino Pak Border in Major Land Slide areas .






Construction of tunnels going on Karakoram Highway these pics are from our recent tour






500 M longs Pak China Frienship Tunnels at Karakoram Highway  road is to be carpeted nw






Pakistan Ends here to the north at world's Highest Border crossing and World's highest paved road The karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


>



Does Navigation system works in Pakistan? And does it work fine all over Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

lakpass tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

muree road 











muree road
















http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z38/AbidSiddiqui/SS21/DSC00952.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Service area at Bhera South.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

American Pakistani said:


> Does Navigation system works in Pakistan? And does it work fine all over Pakistan?



Yes. Google maps or use Sygic Pakistan for offline navigation. Sygic also has POI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

Imran Khan said:


> look at the face when fine is being written



normally drivers has to stay in the car while the cop stays out for safety purpose... here it is other way round.. lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Ring Road Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

excellent pictures of coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Pakistani motorways are some of the best in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*An emergency solar powered phone. The phones were installed all along the motorway on both sides and have a post number written on them. Just dial the motorway police and tell them the post number you are at...help will arrive in minutes!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Imran Khan said:


> *An emergency solar powered phone. The phones were installed all along the motorway on both sides and have a post number written on them. Just dial the motorway police and tell them the post number you are at...help will arrive in minutes!*



We have these in the US as well, looks very similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> your documents will be taken till you paid fine and come back otherwise you have to go jail .



yeah i think they keep it till you pay....and if you dont pay that day you dont get em back. Then you have to pay elsewhere and then they "mail" your documents back (meaning you probably wont see them for weeks or months )

so best to just pay! if you gonna speed, keep some rupee notes ready in the glove compartment and dont waste it on pan or naswar or dunhills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yaar 180 Km/h tak gaya hon from Lahore to Peshawar par nai Pakra gaya lol


But at night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pukhtoon said:


> Yaar 180 Km/h tak gaya hon from Lahore to Peshawar par nai Pakra gaya lol
> 
> 
> But at night



speed limit is 120....so consider yourself very lucky, rora

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> speed limit is 120....so consider yourself very lucky, *rora*



Oye...isn't it wrror ? Isn't rora the same thing in both Pashto and Punjabi - a stone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

Armstrong said:


> Oye...isn't it wrror ? Isn't rora the same thing in both Pashto and Punjabi - a stone ?



Rora/wrora Means Brother in Pushtu !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sms

You guys got some of nice roads/ exp ways.

It's fun to drive fast on exp ways but this are killing Dhaba's an integral parts of highway and We miss them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Pukhtoon said:


> Rora/wrora Means Brother in Pushtu !



Oh...okay ! I guess wrora would be just 'brother' and wrror would be for an 'elder brother' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Imran Khan said:


> *An emergency solar powered phone. The phones were installed all along the motorway on both sides and have a post number written on them. Just dial the motorway police and tell them the post number you are at...help will arrive in minutes!*



*
JUST FOR AN UPDATE..*
These have been removed now..
with everyone carrying a mobile these were thought to be useless and very not being used by many people as they all prefer to dial 130 from there cell phone.
in these circumstances it was decided that maintenance of this system is costing for nothing and hence all the setup was removed.
now yuo will see the poles but they don't have phones or panels in them. instead the poles bear a sign board showing :in case of emergency dial 130"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

motorway project should be extended to sindh KP and balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

arsalanaslam123 said:


> *
> JUST FOR AN UPDATE..*
> These have been removed now..
> with everyone carrying a mobile these were thought to be useless and very not being used by many people as they all prefer to dial 130 from there cell phone.
> in these circumstances it was decided that maintenance of this system is costing for nothing and hence all the setup was removed.
> now yuo will see the poles but they don't have phones or panels in them. instead the poles bear a sign board showing :in case of emergency dial 130"



Now I understand!

I came to Pakistan a couple weeks back and used motorway for lhr-Isb, and noticed this. I thought the phones might be behind the sign boards!!

You cleared it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

nuclearpak said:


> Now I understand!
> 
> I came to Pakistan a couple weeks back and used motorway for lhr-Isb, and noticed this. I thought the phones might be behind the sign boards!!
> 
> You cleared it up!



These were removed just a couple of weeks back i suppose.
I am a frequent traveler on motorway, traveling almost every week from Faisalabad to Pindi and back over the weekends.
I just noticed this in July and i don't think this had been done long ago and i missed.
Perhaps just a couple of months and the whole system was removed.
4b the way, personally i am not negative about this happening, these were not really of any use now and haven't seen someone using it off lately.
People find it convenient to dial 130 from there cell phone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

thats it for the roads threads?? keep it coming guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

arsalanaslam123 said:


> These were removed just a couple of weeks back i suppose.
> I am a frequent traveler on motorway, traveling almost every week from Faisalabad to Pindi and back over the weekends.
> I just noticed this in July and i don't think this had been done long ago and i missed.
> Perhaps just a couple of months and the whole system was removed.
> 4b the way, personally i am not negative about this happening, these were not really of any use now and haven't seen someone using it off lately.
> People find it convenient to dial 130 from there cell phone!



Yeah, saves the funds as well. 

Although this feature did help us once. 

it was late late night, and near Lahore, our car broke down. We called the police, and gave the rank along with our name (there was the whole family that time). Bas ji, they started a manhunt for colonel sahib, and because it was dark, they had trouble finding us, and presumed that we had been kidnapped or something!!! But found us out after some time. 

Motorway police is a very efficient force, along with Isb police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rohailmalhi

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3302601 said:


> motorway project should be extended to sindh KP and balochistan



Well they already exists...........






here are some wikileaks for u ........ 

*M-1 Motorway*

Pakistan's third motorway, the 155 km 6-lane M-1, linking Peshawar with the federal capital, Islamabad, has been operational since 30 October 2007.

*M-2 Motorway*

Pakistan's first motorway, the 367 km 6-lane M-2, connecting the cities of Islamabad and Lahore, was constructed by South Korea's Daewoo Corporation and was inaugurated in November 1997 and was the first motorway to be built in South Asia.[2]

*M-3 Motorway*

The plan to construct Pakistan's second motorway, the 54 km 4-lane M-3, linking the Pindi Bhattian Junction on the M-2 with Faisalabad was finalized in 1996 with an estimated cost of Rs. 8 billion. Initially, it was planned to have 6-lanes, however, due to the shortage of funds, it was decided reduce the number of lanes to 4 with an option to upgrade it to 6-lanes in future. Construction of the M-3 began in May 2002 and it was completed ahead of schedule in September 2003 at a cost of Rs 5.3 billion. It was inaugurated and opened for traffic on 2 October 2003. Two bridges, one over a railway track and the second on a canal, were constructed on the motorway, while two interchanges near Sahianwala and Faisalabad were constructed in the second phase.[3]

*M-4 Motorway*

Construction of Pakistan's fourth motorway, the 233 km 4-lane M-4, began on 19 August 2009. Once completed, it will link Multan with the M-3 Motorway at Faisalabad.

*M-5 Motorway*

The M-5 is a planned 4 lane motorway that will link Multan with Dera Ghazi Khan. It will be constructed after the completion of the M-4 Motorway.

*M-6 Motorway*

The M-6 is a planned 4 lane motorway that will link Dera Ghazi Khan with Ratodero. It will be constructed after the completion of the M-5 Motorway.

*M-8 Motorway*

The 892 km 4-lane M-8 is under-construction in Sindh and Balochistan provinces. Initially, it will have 2 lanes with a further 2 lanes planned. The 4 lane motorway will be upgradable to 6 lanes. Once completed it will directly link the port city of Gwadar with the rest of Pakistan's motorway network at Ratodero where it will link up with the M-6 Dera Ghazi Khan-Ratodero Motorway.

*M-9 Motorway*

The current 4-lane Hyderabad-Karachi "Super Highway" is in the process of being upgraded into a 6-lane access-controlled motorway, designated the "M-9". Expression of Interest (EOI) were invited by the National Highway Authority (NHA) in May 2011.[4] The NHA awarded the Rs. 24.93 billion contract to the Malaysian construction company, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd, on Built Operate Transfer (BOT) basis in January 2012.[5] The proposed 136-km long motorway will be completed in three years. The M-9 Motorway will have 7 interchanges, 2 service areas at the midway points and 16 toll plazas on entry and exit points.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

rohailmalhi said:


> Well they already exists...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some wikileaks for u ........
> 
> *M-1 Motorway*
> 
> Pakistan's third motorway, the 155 km 6-lane M-1, linking Peshawar with the federal capital, Islamabad, has been operational since 30 October 2007.
> 
> *M-2 Motorway*
> 
> Pakistan's first motorway, the 367 km 6-lane M-2, connecting the cities of Islamabad and Lahore, was constructed by South Korea's Daewoo Corporation and was inaugurated in November 1997 and was the first motorway to be built in South Asia.[2]
> 
> *M-3 Motorway*
> 
> The plan to construct Pakistan's second motorway, the 54 km 4-lane M-3, linking the Pindi Bhattian Junction on the M-2 with Faisalabad was finalized in 1996 with an estimated cost of Rs. 8 billion. Initially, it was planned to have 6-lanes, however, due to the shortage of funds, it was decided reduce the number of lanes to 4 with an option to upgrade it to 6-lanes in future. Construction of the M-3 began in May 2002 and it was completed ahead of schedule in September 2003 at a cost of Rs 5.3 billion. It was inaugurated and opened for traffic on 2 October 2003. Two bridges, one over a railway track and the second on a canal, were constructed on the motorway, while two interchanges near Sahianwala and Faisalabad were constructed in the second phase.[3]
> 
> *M-4 Motorway*
> 
> Construction of Pakistan's fourth motorway, the 233 km 4-lane M-4, began on 19 August 2009. Once completed, it will link Multan with the M-3 Motorway at Faisalabad.
> 
> *M-5 Motorway*
> 
> The M-5 is a planned 4 lane motorway that will link Multan with Dera Ghazi Khan. It will be constructed after the completion of the M-4 Motorway.
> 
> *M-6 Motorway*
> 
> The M-6 is a planned 4 lane motorway that will link Dera Ghazi Khan with Ratodero. It will be constructed after the completion of the M-5 Motorway.
> 
> *M-8 Motorway*
> 
> The 892 km 4-lane M-8 is under-construction in Sindh and Balochistan provinces. Initially, it will have 2 lanes with a further 2 lanes planned. The 4 lane motorway will be upgradable to 6 lanes. Once completed it will directly link the port city of Gwadar with the rest of Pakistan's motorway network at Ratodero where it will link up with the M-6 Dera Ghazi Khan-Ratodero Motorway.
> 
> *M-9 Motorway*
> 
> The current 4-lane Hyderabad-Karachi "Super Highway" is in the process of being upgraded into a 6-lane access-controlled motorway, designated the "M-9". Expression of Interest (EOI) were invited by the National Highway Authority (NHA) in May 2011.[4] The NHA awarded the Rs. 24.93 billion contract to the Malaysian construction company, Bina Puri Holdings Bhd, on Built Operate Transfer (BOT) basis in January 2012.[5] The proposed 136-km long motorway will be completed in three years. The M-9 Motorway will have 7 interchanges, 2 service areas at the midway points and 16 toll plazas on entry and exit points.[6]



just in planning stages of m8 and m9, and not even started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

M-4 started from 2009, still not completed? What is the progress there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

*This is the part of the motorway, which can be used as a runway.*

Notice the small openings beneath the road dividers. They are used by the forklift to lift up the medians and put them somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

N-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Sohawa Chakwal Talagang Mianwali Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

iran border sign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Northern Bypass Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

daska sialkot road


----------



## Imran Khan

jehlem river bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

muree road









motorway











heading to motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Imran Khan

Salt Range




























brigde on river Jhelum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

KFC on GT road (Jhelum)






gt road

















Road to thandiani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Sukheki interchange on M2

























Highway to quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

balalkot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

muree road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

kurrum highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SHW

















princes of hope at makran highway






M-2 throw side mirror 
















M2 exit shekhpura

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

M-2 near klar kahar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

head office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

muree road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

P-4 Saggian Interchange
















P-10 GT road/Quaid-e-Azam Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

P-1 Niazi interchange
















P-9 Harbanspura/Canal bank road interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

P-7 Abdullah Gul Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

P-6 Airport Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

still motor bikes are allowed on Ring road?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imperialmen

oooh nice roads!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

Wow, mashallah, if you look at just isl you'll feel like in a first world country, i think islamabad is wayy better than london, heck ive been to london and not isl!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Chitral Airport Runway:*





*Tank - Gomal Road Wana Road South Waziristan*:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*More of Tank - Gomal - wana Road South Waziristan*





*Jandola Bridge South Waziristan*:









*Jandola Tunnel South Waziristan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fgdrey189

beautiful landscape and great road.

beautiful landscape and great road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arushbhai

fgdrey189 said:


> beautiful landscape and great road.
> 
> beautiful landscape and great road.



Why would you say it twice? Are you trying to rhyme your final statement with your original statement? You do know they are both exactly the same. What were you trying to do? I would like to know because what you just did was one of the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever read. At no point in your statements, incoherent response were you ever close to anything that could be considered a rational rhyming statement. Everyone in this thread is now wondering why they read that. I award you no "thank" points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> Why would you say it twice? Are you trying to rhyme your final statement with your original statement? You do know they are both exactly the same. What were you trying to do? I would like to know because what you just did was one of the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever read. At no point in your statements, incoherent response were you ever close to anything that could be considered a rational rhyming statement. Everyone in this thread is now wondering why they read that. I award you no "thank" points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


LOL wut? he is a new member, might not know much about the editing stuff, dont get serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luqman Khan

when double click on "post quick reply" it post it twice.. it happened to me too... i clicked it but it didn't post and then i click it 4 times. and then suddenly it posted it 5 times...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

arushbhai said:


> Why would you say it twice? Are you trying to rhyme your final statement with your original statement? You do know they are both exactly the same. What were you trying to do? I would like to know because what you just did was one of the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever read. At no point in your statements, incoherent response were you ever close to anything that could be considered a rational rhyming statement. Everyone in this thread is now wondering why they read that. I award you no "thank" points, and may God have mercy on your soul.



Its a double post. Happens when you click the post button but nothing happens so you click it again. Since the time between the two posts is very short and they are one after the other the forum automatically merges the two posts. Speaking without knowing, attacking unwarranted and making mountains out of mole hills are also some of the most idiotic things out there. Now I believe you owe him an apology and you better mean it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

muree road






liberty lahore





muree road





muree road smileeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinhala

I have some concern with regards to economic viability of this infrastructure with respect investment levels and GDP productivity.

However the infrastructure seems decent although some sections require resurfacing, however I would say better transitions curves could be implemented and it appears the crown gradient isn't being maintained. Not sure if the roads are Engineered with cant angles in mind with respect to vehicle regulations regarding camber and toe angles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Ring Road, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Princess

China and Pakistan are brothers forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Imran Khan

Princess said:


> China and Pakistan are brothers forever!



always bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patch

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

What is the situation of the road from Lahore to Sialkot? It used to be a single lane road. There was a small patch of motorway but after that, it was a long journey on a single lane road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

gilgit skardu road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

arguably one of the most naturally beautiful areas of the entire country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

arushbhai said:


> What is the situation of the road from Lahore to Sialkot? It used to be a single lane road. There was a small patch of motorway but after that, it was a long journey on a single lane road



I did hear that a branch from the motorway was supposed to go link up with Sialkot in the near future.

Edit:
Scratch that it was canceled.
Lahore-Sialkot Motorway project scrapped, finally | Newspaper | DAWN.COM



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> arguably one of the most naturally beautiful areas of the entire country



Of the entire world** and I swear by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sadiqabad






sindh












Karachi hyderabad highway


























Karachi to Quetta







-----






-----





-----





----





----





----





-------





------





------





-----






----





------










--------------





-------------





------------





----------





-----





------





------





------





-------





-------





-------





-----





--------





------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Our roads look almost the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Imran Khan said:


> muree road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liberty lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muree road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muree road smileeeeeeeeee



I'm in love with such scenery no matter where these roads are located. 1st pic is my lappy wallpaper now on. If we give extra while dealing with mother earth result is way beyond our imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

super highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Ring Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

M1 and M2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Excellent roads - I wish we had such roads in India - there are more craters on the roads of Bombay than there are on the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Muree






Islamabad-Muree Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Murree






Umar Kot, Sindh










Road to jalkhad, Kaghan valley







Road to Buner valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Sargodha- Faisalabad road






Quetta-Karachi

















salt range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

I have a question about the motorways. If caught speeding, do they issue you a ticket? And are the cops prone to bribes like in India or are they strict about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Jackdaws said:


> I have a question about the motorways. If caught speeding, do they issue you a ticket? And are the cops prone to bribes like in India or are they strict about it?



Yes, you will get a ticket if caught speeding. The Motorway Police is actually pretty good in its service and is not prone to the faults of the conventional police like bribes. But then again, they are paid much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Jackdaws said:


> Excellent roads - I wish we had such roads in India - there are more craters on the roads of Bombay than there are on the moon.



Well, Pakistan needs to invest massively in infrastructure... For past 10 years, our economic development has taken a huge hit due to war...

But Inshallah in next 2 decades, expect a lot of investment in different sectors of the country (As the war is coming to an end, hopefully!) ..

You guys are lucky..India is investing alot in infrastructure and different sectors ... Don't worry, Bombay road will also be renewed...Some of your new air ports are pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jackdaws said:


> I have a question about the motorways. If caught speeding, do they issue you a ticket? And are the cops prone to bribes like in India or are they strict about it?



the Motorway police are no joke and are incorruptible; they are stricter there than they are in the west. The speed limit used to be 140 km/h but has been reduced and they regularly have speed traps where they radar the speed of your vehicle. Once painted by laser radar gun, you cant do much else.

I was pulled over another time for passing a lorry on a bridge - the cop told me he will drive me to the place where the sign clearly says it's not allowed; i just opted to take the penalty


the M2 in my mind is my favourite place to be driving a car; pack of cigs and some Pineapple juice and some good music is all that's needed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

AUz said:


> Well, Pakistan needs to invest massively in infrastructure... For past 10 years, our economic development has taken a huge hit due to war...
> 
> But Inshallah in next 2 decades, expect a lot of investment in different sectors of the country (As the war is coming to an end, hopefully!) ..
> 
> You guys are lucky..India is investing alot in infrastructure and different sectors ... Don't worry, Bombay road will also be renewed...Some of your new air ports are pretty good.



LOL - no chance. Bombay roads would have been good by now - god knows enough taxpayer money has been spent - but the builder-politician-municipal council nexus builds shoddy roads through low bids so they can re-bid in 2 yrs time - everyone makes money. Citizens suffer. C'est la vie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

cb4 said:


> ..............



Are the motorways indicated in green as "operational" all been built, for example Quetta to Multan or Karachi? I think not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Argus Panoptes said:


> Are the motorways indicated in green as "operational" all been built, for example Quetta to Multan or Karachi? I think not.



M1- Peshawar-Islamabad Operational
M2- Islamabad-Lahore Operational
M3- Pindi Bhattian-Faislabad Operational
M4- Faislabad-Multan Under Construction
M5- Multan-Dera Ghazi Khan Planned
M6- Dera Ghazi Khan- Rotodero Planned
M7- Dadu-Hub Planned
M8- Rotodero-Gwadar Partially Operational/ Under Construction
M9- Hydrabad-Karachi- Under Construction
M10- M-9-N-25 (Karachi Northern Bypass) Under Construction

Not sure about Quetta and Motorway. But I'm sure its planned. Right now Quetta is connected to cities using National Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Argus Panoptes

cb4 said:


> M1- Peshawar-Islamabad Operational
> M2- Islamabad-Lahore Operational
> M3- Pindi Bhattian-Faislabad Operational
> M4- Faislabad-Multan Under Construction
> M5- Multan-Dera Ghazi Khan Planned
> M6- Dera Ghazi Khan- Rotodero Planned
> M7- Dadu-Hub Planned
> M8- Rotodero-Gwadar Partially Operational/ Under Construction
> M9- Hydrabad-Karachi- Under Construction
> M10- M-9-N-25 (Karachi Northern Bypass) Under Construction
> 
> Not sure about Quetta and Motorway. But I'm sure its planned. Right now Quetta is connected to cities using National Highway



So the following map is incorrect about the true status of the motorways:



cb4 said:


> ................]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

If all else fails, there is no denying one fact- Pakistan has amazing road infrastructure. 
They just did it right. 

When we were talking about socialism and giving out money in hundreds of schemes all of which was pilfered, Pakistan was busy making roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore-Kasur Road










Sohawa Chakwal Talagang Mianwali Road










Baluchistan
















Argus Panoptes said:


> So the following map is incorrect about the true status of the motorways:



i guess.

This must be the correct map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Swat sheikh zayed bridge






Abbotabad






Lahore Ring Road

http://dc647.*******.com/img/UtF2AY-0/s7/A_night_view_of_Beautiful_Ring.jpg

Muree Road Islamabad

http://dc601.*******.com/img/4se5PFVi/s7/A_view_of_Muree_road_in_Islama.jpg

Baluchistan

http://dc344.*******.com/img/a2a_R-a5/s7/amazingly_beautiful_balochista.jpg

M1

http://dc431.*******.com/img/E8eSZpml/s7/A_view_of_Peshawar-Islamabad_M.jpg

On way to Balakot

http://dc431.*******.com/img/VjBYvXTJ/s7/a_way_to_BALAKOT.jpg

Road towards monal village pirsahawa near islamabad

http://dc601.*******.com/img/I2nv5DMS/s7/an_autumn_view_of_road_towards.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

RinG Road Lahore

http://dc601.*******.com/img/bpcZS8Dz/s7/RinG_Road_Lahore_Pakistan.jpg

Abbotabad:

http://dc601.*******.com/img/m0j3_8oE/s7/Abbotabad_KPK--PAKISTAN.jpg

Jarkand in Kaghan Valley-KPK

http://dc361.*******.com/img/vd68FBag/s7/Jarkand_in_Kaghan_Valley-KPK--.jpg

on the way through hingol national park near makran coast--blochistan-

http://dc616.*******.com/img/q8uUJXmN/s7/on_the_way_through_hingol_nati.jpg

rcd highway, balochistan!

http://dc601.*******.com/img/WWmQvVRd/s7/rcd_highway_balochistan_on_the.jpg

khunjerab pass--pakistan-china border

http://dc601.*******.com/img/4WYKyzAK/s7/khunjerab_pass--pakistan-china.jpg

illa interchange view of lahore-islambad motorway--pakistan

http://dc371.*******.com/img/HcAngJ0_/s7/lilla_interchange_view_of_laho.jpg

malir river bridge--karachi

http://dc601.*******.com/img/qw6bfRH_/s7/malir_river_bridge--karachi--p.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

The highest paved international road in the world connecting Pakistan & china 

http://dc601.*******.com/img/zuOxOfxO/s7/The_highest_paved_internationa.jpg

road track near nathiagali,

http://dc601.*******.com/img/nkzexsc0/s7/road_track_near_nathiagali_rep.jpg

upper kaghan valley--home to one of the highest lake(saif-ul-malook) in the world ----mansehra---pakistan

http://dc431.*******.com/img/giDCNsi4/s7/upper_kaghan_valley--home_to_o.jpg

View of Motorway from Bridge at Kallar Kahar-

http://dc601.*******.com/img/FuN7ffGF/s7/View_of_Motorway_from_Bridge_a.jpg

view murree road in green mountains pakistan

http://dc431.*******.com/img/D2f1WCEA/s7/view_murree_road_in_green_moun.jpg

way of jalkhad--naran-

http://dc601.*******.com/img/Dg5AC5xL/s7/way_of_jalkhad--naran--pakista.jpg

way through old Muree Road--Muree-

http://dc538.*******.com/img/e7aWzpTe/s7/way_through_old_Muree_Road--Mu.jpg

The Scenic Way 2wards Kaghan Valley-KPK

http://dc601.*******.com/img/f8aRU_7j/s7/The_Scenic_Way_2wards_Kaghan_V.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

^^ It makes me have tears in my eyes. Such a beautiful country but there is too much criticism every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


> ^^ It makes me have tears in my eyes. Such a beautiful country but there is too much criticism every where.



Its ok. Criticism never killed anyone, especially not one which is stemmed from ulterior motives. Be more sad about how we are treating this beautiful gift of a country.

Anyway, how many of you have driven on that highway from Naran to Jalkhad? That is one amazing drive, on a superb road which is very well built and pretty wide, with gorgeous scenes everywhere you look and all of this at a +100 km/h that deep in the mountains. I don't know how they did it, but they sure did a very fine job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

Jackdaws said:


> LOL - no chance. Bombay roads would have been good by now - god knows enough taxpayer money has been spent - but the builder-politician-municipal council nexus builds shoddy roads through low bids so they can re-bid in 2 yrs time - everyone makes money. Citizens suffer. C'est la vie.



Badly managed... Don't wanna see that as a tourist in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Check out the width of the new road. Obviously, its the KKH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KKH






Murree, Patriata & Nathiagali








\

Islamabad-Murree-Muzaffarabad Expressway near Murree Hills






Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Muree










M2:






DG Khan to Quetta Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

lahore islamabad motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

M2:





















I'll tell you guys two things:

1) Our motorways aren't just the best in South Asia, they are one of the best in the world and definitely better than what half of North America has got and comparable to what the other half has got.

2) Joh marzi kehlo....magar jo maza GT Road pe, 100 ki speed par, aik gadhay se baal baal bachnay mein hai woh motorway dey he nahi sakta.

Our motorways and expressways are a treat. They get a little boring but what a treat.

BTW what road-kill scores do you guys have on the motorways? I have a huge white rabbit and a medium sized crane. Poor thing flew right into my wind-screen and took the side-view mirror with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Zhob






Muree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ayush said:


> Our roads look almost the same.



Btao yaar phir kesi lagin hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pboy

A motorcycle trip on these roads would be magnificent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

In Some Village:



























M2 motorway







Chitral-Dir Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Somewhere in Rawalpindi






Ayub Arch bridge & Lansdowne bridge, Sukkur






Nazimabad, Karachi:










Islamabad 7th Ave underpass. 










Pics of few underpasses in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Jinnah Hospital underpass, Lahore 







Lahore Ring Road:






Nagan Chowrangi Flyover, karachi- 840 meters










Quetta:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Oghi to Mansehra new road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Mansehra-Garri Habibullah Road






M2 Motorway






















Fairy Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian H Amin.

I love my Pakistan <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghaja

Great pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Grand Trunk Road (GT Road - N-5) near Sohawa Toll Plaza section between Rawalpindi and Jehlum






Muree:






Road to Jalkhad, bypass from Naran to Sharda, Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Road to Pir Chanas, AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Road from Nathiagali to Abbottabad







Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

^^^ stunning natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rocky rock

ALHUMDULILAH our Pakistan is so beautiful we should work hard to make it top of the list!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Somewhere in Rawalpindi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayub Arch bridge & Lansdowne bridge, Sukkur
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd][/QUOTE]
> 
> That underpass is just in front of the exit of the COAS house area...to the left of this picture is the area where COAS and other top honchos live. Near Ayub Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Reconstruction of KKH

Terminal X

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Sir Thana Top, Malakand, KPK 














Road between Bhakkar & Jhang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

M2 near shekhupura

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Khuzdar










Road from Naran to babusar top and then towards Dharamsar lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

SHAMK9 said:


>



I guarantee you, PMLN is going to build all that in the next 5 years. They have promised an economic boom. Just imagine how many jobs will be created if these motorway sections are built.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

daiwoo on the way M-2 motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Karakoram highway










M2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Pboy said:


> A motorcycle trip on these roads would be magnificent.


it is ! i took it a week ago !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yorohit79

The quality of some of the motorways are certainly at par with the best that I've seen in UK, US. Can people also post pics of new highways/motorways being constructed or upgraded? 

In India, we didn't really invest much in highways for decades and we certainly lagged behind Pakistan for a long time. But for the last decade or so, there has been massive highway construction and upgrade program going on... (of course much more is still required). 

What is the max permissible speed on the motorways? Do people follow the speed limit and lane discipline? (we south asians aren't exactly known for that!)


----------



## Kompromat

yorohit79 said:


> The quality of some of the motorways are certainly at par with the best that I've seen in UK, US. Can people also post pics of new highways/motorways being constructed or upgraded?
> 
> In India, we didn't really invest much in highways for decades and we certainly lagged behind Pakistan for a long time. But for the last decade or so, there has been massive highway construction and upgrade program going on... (of course much more is still required).
> 
> What is the max permissible speed on the motorways? Do people follow the speed limit and lane discipline? (we south asians aren't exactly known for that!)



120kms and they flog you,make you pay fines on the spot...they have some serious gear too...the only police that actually works is our motorway police 

This is the master plan for motorways,linking *ALL* population and economic centers with high speed motorways by 2025...yes its build by a multitude of Pakistani companies both govt and private.






Total road infrastructure



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

hyderabad Mirpurkhas road 










Malakand Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Naran-Jalkhad Road

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SirHatesALot

Very nice pictures keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

cb4 said:


> In Some Village:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chitral-Dir Road




That road from Chitral to Dir looks absolutely amazing, if only security and electricity could improve, I would definitely visit that place, Tourism could earn a massive revenue for GOP, but unfortunately they have not paid any heed to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

koolio said:


> That road from Chitral to Dir looks absolutely amazing, if only security and electricity could improve, I would definitely visit that place, Tourism could earn a massive revenue for GOP, but unfortunately they have not paid any heed to it.




are you from bolton uk?
there is a resturant there called koolios lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

qamar1990 said:


> are you from bolton uk?
> there is a resturant there called koolios lol



Hello qamar, Yes I am from Bolton, I have only been a few times to Koolios, but there are quite a few other decent takeaways. Have you been to Koolios, LOL


----------



## qamar1990

koolio said:


> Hello qamar, Yes I am from Bolton, I have only been a few times to Koolios, but there are quite a few other decent takeaways. Have you been to Koolios, LOL



yeh when i visited uk lol. it was a catchy name lol so i still remember it.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Karachi-Hingol National Park


























Dera Ghazi Khan





M-1 Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Donatello

krash said:


> Its ok. Criticism never killed anyone, especially not one which is stemmed from ulterior motives. Be more sad about how we are treating this beautiful gift of a country.
> 
> Anyway, how many of you have driven on that highway from Naran to Jalkhad? That is one amazing drive, on a superb road which is very well built and pretty wide, with gorgeous scenes everywhere you look and all of this at a +100 km/h that deep in the mountains. I don't know how they did it, but they sure did a very fine job.



I went to Naran and Kaghan area in 2000. Back then, the highway was under construction so you could only drive using 4x4s. What an adventure it was!

I cannot believe the road is finally done, would love to go there for a drive again! Absolute Paradise!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

M-2


















Makran Coastal 






Road to Neelum Valley






Mansehra to Oghi Road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cchettry

Nice pics...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Jail Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

M2 looks great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

all highways must be built 4 lanes and not 2 lanes like gwadar coastal highway and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Donatello said:


> I went to Naran and Kaghan area in 2000. Back then, the highway was under construction so you could only drive using 4x4s. What an adventure it was!
> 
> I cannot believe the road is finally done, would love to go there for a drive again! Absolute Paradise!



You must and don't forget to keep driving on from Naran to Babusar Top, that's where this road truly shows its colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

darkinsky said:


> all highways must be built 4 lanes and not 2 lanes like gwadar coastal highway and others


Gwadar coastal highway was initially planned as 4 lanes under nawaz tenure but it was later converted into 2 lanes according to musharaf who claimed that we lack funds.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

M2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

M2






Road to Kalar Kahar






Road from Nathiagali to Abbottabad






Road to Naran Valley






Road to Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

N25, Quetta to Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore--Kasur Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

Woow what a brilliant road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Murree --Islamabad Express Way






JalKhed -- Naran Road






Lulusar Road






A view from Patriata's Chair Lift 






Naran Chillas Gilgit Road






M2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp99MT6buDs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

arushbhai said:


> Gwadar coastal highway was initially planned as 4 lanes under nawaz tenure but it was later converted into 2 lanes according to musharaf who claimed that we lack funds.



he is back now lets see. But i dont have high hopes from him.


----------



## darkinsky

Chinese mining for tunnel construction


----------



## Edevelop

Islamabad--Muree Expressway










Mansehra






Road to Ayubia






Road from Haripur to Ghazi Barotha






Road to Naran, Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Road to Abbottabad






Islamabad-Murree expressway






Road to Naran, Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Kohat Tunnel







Ravani road tunnel on the way to Chakothi, AJK






Kaghan






Khuzdar






Posht Kaur. Near border Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Motorways






























KKH: Near Passu village

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdaali

love pak Motor ways

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Abdaali said:


> love pak Motor ways



Have you visited Pakistan? 

Motor Way police is like Army, they don't take shitt - I have been fined a few times for speeding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

Looking forward to initiation then completion of M4,5,6,7 & 8. Karachi Lahore will be 10 hours.


----------



## Edevelop

Motorway






Road to Thandiani






Balakot-Mansehra Road










Road to Top of Malamjabba Resort 






Murree - Natiagali road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdaali

Aeronaut said:


> Have you visited Pakistan?
> 
> Motor Way police is like Army, they don't take shitt - I have been fined a few times for speeding.




Islam has no borders, Our border starts from Jabal ut tariq (spain) to Qashghar (xinjiang china) with the name of "United Islamic State", We don't recognize the imaginary lines drawn up by the CIA, MI6 Hired regimes (in Afghanistan) And the blood thirsty ISI etc... .
Great Allama Iqbal (RA):


&#1591;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1670;&#1608; &#1576;&#1585; &#1705;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1607;&#1620; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1604;&#1587; &#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1608;&#1582;&#1578;

&#1711;&#1601;&#1578;&#1606;&#1583; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1607; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1582;&#1585;&#1583; &#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;

&#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1586; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1670;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1587;&#1740;&#1605;

&#1578;&#1585;&#1705; &#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1586; &#1585;&#1608;&#1740; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;

&#1582;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1608; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578; &#1582;&#1608;&#1740;&#1588; &#1576;&#1588;&#1605;&#1588;&#1740;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1608; &#1711;&#1601;&#1578;

&#1607;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1607; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

A misconception. Islam clearly indicates that tribes and other such divisions created for better identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Naran-Jalkhud Road


----------



## Abdaali

Panther 57 said:


> A misconception. Islam clearly indicates that tribes and other such divisions created for better identity.



Just for Identification not to separate them, and not to let them fight against each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

chenab river bridges near gujrat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

nuclearpak said:


> Is this Tulip hotel on GT Road?



nope sir Akbar restaurant and resort also KFC is there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Imran Khan said:


> nope sir Akbar restaurant and resort also KFC is there



Yeah...Tulip is near Jhelum.

NVM.


----------



## Imran Khan

are you talking abut this boss?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

well i searched and that is on jehlam river bank not chenab river sir here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

cb4 said:


> N25, Quetta to Karachi




Bro,

Do you know if the Karachi-Quetta highway is like this the whole way? Like really good?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Donatello said:


> Bro,
> 
> Do you know if the Karachi-Quetta highway is like this the whole way? Like really good?



I haven't been on it so i'm not sure. 

I found some more pics that might interest you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Motorway






KKH Newly Constructed






Road in Donga Gali near nathiagali






Islamabad-Muree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Panther 57

Yes and identification breeds nationalism. It is therefore defending geographical boundaries and your own home is included in different types of Jihad.


----------



## Imran Khan

bahwalpur air port road


----------



## alibaz

Any one can give present status of M-4.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FCPX

Great pics! Its nice to see the progress being made on the highway/road infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Neelun valley road in AJK






Neelum Valley






Rohri highway






Chakwal - Tilla Gang road






Murree-Islamabad expressway










towards Lulusar






M2










G.T. Road near Kharian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

M2, Near Chakri.






Mansehra bypass






Quetta-Ziarat road






Soha village Haripur






Bypass Road to Swat






M3







Islamabad-Murree Express Way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Sargodha road






DG Khan to Quetta Road near Fort Munro






Khyber Pass






Makran Coastal highway






M1






Ayubia road near Murree






Road from Mansehra to Muzaffarabad







M2 Sheikhupura











Sialkot bypass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

M2 near Sheikhupura interchange










Picture Credits: *Omi92 ssc*

Zero Point Interchange Islamabad













Road from Jalkhad to Naran






Unknown Location






Malakand






KKH near Passu Gojal






Aliabad, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Sukkur Rohri Highway






Naran










Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Bridge in Barikot, Swat











FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Pak Army has done Great work.


----------



## Edevelop

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Don't know if posted before or not,

M2:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Nice roads. Pakistan has always invested a lot on Roads.

Its time for you guyz to focus on Railways and Airports.

Also its my personal feeling that having such good Roads infra, the Vehicles are still not a match for those roads. The cars and bikes are still of 90s and 2000s model. Even the Hondas and Toyotas are of 2000 model as per my Internet research. Correct me if i m mistaken.

But its high time Pakistan does justice to its Road investments by giving it some quality world class Cars, Trucks and Bikes.


----------



## Cheetah786




----------



## WAR-rior

Imran Khan said:


>


WTF?
1st Expressway in the world to have sign 'Keep Speed Low'.


----------



## bc040400065

WAR-rior said:


> WTF?
> 1st Expressway in the world to have sign 'Keep Speed Low'.


Becasue there is sharp turn ahead. So better be slow. see the picture


----------



## WAR-rior

bc040400065 said:


> Becasue there is sharp turn ahead. So better be slow. see the picture


Arre Bhai, thats what Expressway means. Even for sharp turns, you accomodate with widened roads and banking but never the speed otherwise it can lead to accidents. 

The reason Expressways have its name is that no matter what angle turns are, you have all priveleges for the road to maintain the speed limit.

Otherwise, its only a poorly designed Expressway. In India, we have such stuff only for Express Highways but not for Expressways(Motorways).


----------



## Imran Khan

WAR-rior said:


> Arre Bhai, thats what Expressway means. Even for sharp turns, you accomodate with widened roads and banking but never the speed otherwise it can lead to accidents.
> 
> The reason Expressways have its name is that no matter what angle turns are, you have all priveleges for the road to maintain the speed limit.
> 
> Otherwise, its only a poorly designed Expressway. In India, we have such stuff only for Express Highways but not for Expressways(Motorways).


apka inda mahan hai per dunya sari india nhi hai . and yes we are poor planers we stop people to speed up . can we move on now? its pics thread .

here is same sign in saudi arabian expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Imran Khan said:


> apka inda mahan hai per dunya sari india nhi hai . and yes we are poor planers we stop people to speed up . can we move on now? its pics thread .
> 
> here is same sign in saudi arabian expressway


Imran Bhai. Peg maaro aur chill karo.

By the way that road doesnt have acess barrier on side of the road. Are u sure its Expressway. It looks more of Express Highway. 

Ab sooli pe na chadhao, main to sirf technical ho raha si.


----------



## Imran Khan

WAR-rior said:


> Imran Bhai. Peg maaro aur chill karo.
> 
> By the way that road doesnt have acess barrier on side of the road. Are u sure its Expressway. It looks more of Express Highway.
> 
> Ab sooli pe na chadhao, main to sirf technical ho raha si.




they don't use barriers here . ab ye mat kehna ke inda main to barriers bhi hoty hain ye bhi poor planing hai 











kashmir highways 
under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Imran Khan

\




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Ar


Imran Khan said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


Arre Bhai. India nahin poore world mein hote hain. But bura kya maan rahe ho?

I am just saying. Dil pe na le.


----------



## krash

WAR-rior said:


> Arre Bhai, thats what Expressway means. Even for sharp turns, you accomodate with widened roads and banking but never the speed otherwise it can lead to accidents.
> 
> The reason Expressways have its name is that no matter what angle turns are, you have all priveleges for the road to maintain the speed limit.
> 
> Otherwise, its only a poorly designed Expressway. In India, we have such stuff only for Express Highways but not for Expressways(Motorways).



Yes as long as you decide to blast a mountain range flat and then build a motorway through it. That picture is from the salt range section of the M2. Which means climbing up and down mountains, which then means that you don't have the luxury for wide sweeping turns which would allow high speeds. Elementary...

Oh and the rest of the world does it the same way, except that not many have built expressways through mountains, only dual carriage highways. Either India doesn't have any expressways passing through actual mountains or they just ran the slopes flat.

We built our's through everything,






ps: @Imran Khan, yar apney motorways ke dono taraf chickenwire fences hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

krash said:


> Yes as long as you decide to blast a mountain range flat and then build a motorway through it. That picture is from the salt range section of the M2. Which means climbing up and down mountains, which then means that you don't have the luxury for wide sweeping turns which would allow high speeds. Elementary...
> 
> Oh and the rest of the world does it the same way, except that not many have built expressways through mountains, only dual carriage highways. Either India doesn't have any expressways passing through actual mountains or they just ran the slopes flat.
> 
> We built our's through everything,
> 
> 
> ps: @Imran Khan, yar apney motorways ke dono taraf chickenwire fences hain.


Abbe yaar, I was talking bout that particular pic. You bring some other pic and talk bout all gyaan ganit bout how roads are in India. Dimag ka keema pav banake khaya hai kya? Be in point. Will sound sensible.


----------



## krash

WAR-rior said:


> Abbe yaar, I was talking bout that particular pic. You bring some other pic and talk bout all gyaan ganit bout how roads are in India. Dimag ka keema pav banake khaya hai kya? Be in point. Will sound sensible.



Oh yar the pic you were talking about is of the exact same segment (salt range) that I have told you about and the same segment where the pic I posted is from. You only get the "reduce speed now" boards on the M2 in the salt range. And the picture I posted is pretty typical of how the M2 runs through the salt range (and pretty typical of how any road would run through a mountain range). Get it now? It's pretty simple...


----------



## Roybot

WAR-rior said:


> Ar
> 
> Arre Bhai. India nahin poore world mein hote hain. But bura kya maan rahe ho?
> 
> I am just saying. Dil pe na le.



Variable speed limits is a norm on motorways across the world. You have wrong info. No one will expect you to drive 120 on straight road and 120 on bends, that would be a recipe for disaster, no matter how scientifically you design the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Makran Coastal Highway







Karakoram Highway














M2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Imagine if all of our police was as efficient as our motorway police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

cb4 said:


> Makran


@Umair Nawaz 

Balakot ???


----------



## RAMPAGE

Yara it was decided to reform Punjab Police on the model of Turkish police. Any progress there ???

@cb4


----------



## AUz

RAMPAGE said:


> Yara it was decided to reform Punjab Police on the model of Turkish police. Any progress there ???
> 
> @cb4



lol...

Pakistan isn't Turkey man.

We can learn from others, but we must form our own model.

Kasam se, Israel se kch seekho.

Israel is a country "modeled" for Jews, Jewish progress, and Jewish well-being.

They learn from all, but if you study them, every Israeli institution is 'specifically' designed to give maximum benefit to its (Jewish) citizens. 

I was studying their air port security, since Israeli Airlines was ranked number 1 "safest" airlines in the world, and you'll be surprised how brilliantly crafted security measures they have in their country. 

Pakistani police needs MASSIVE transformation...it'd require alot of resources, massive management, and a willing government. Pakistan has none at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Have to admit from the pics....those roads are awesome....
Any specific reason for having good roads in Pakistan....


----------



## HariPrasad

cb4 said:


> Makran Coastal Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2




Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

dontsuspendme said:


> Have to admit from the pics....those roads are awesome....
> Any specific reason for having good roads in Pakistan....


we use road more then train sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Imran Khan said:


>


Hey those are Surya Chakras  Good idea there... we keep boring green lawns only


----------



## dontsuspendme

Imran Khan said:


> we use road more then train sir


But from pictures...those roads look empty!!!
I read somewhere that pakistan roads were invested by americans during 90's...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Really nice roads. As good as we have here. 
Anybody did a cross country biking? 
Btw - even then having a bad railways is no excuse - everybody don't have cars...


----------



## Imran Khan

dontsuspendme said:


> But from pictures...those roads look empty!!!
> I read somewhere that pakistan roads were invested by americans during 90's...


 it was asked before too sir . we are 18 crrore not 1billin+ same here i live in gulf and feel so empty roads but when i travel to Pakistan i feel its crowded  its because less population then your country almost 5 - 6 times less brother .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Imran Khan said:


> it was asked before too sir . we are 18 crrore not 1billin+ same here i live in gulf and feel so empty roads but when i travel to Pakistan i feel its crowded  its because less population then your country almost 5 - 6 times less brother .


Anyway...great job there by pakistanis...those roads are awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

dontsuspendme said:


> But from pictures...those roads look empty!!!
> I read somewhere that pakistan roads were invested by americans during 90's...


in 90s ? wrong sir we were hostile of USA and under heavy sanctions from 1989 to 2001 if you remember . it was nawaz gov did it and work done by korea .in fact fucker USA destroyed our roads with heavy loads

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dontsuspendme

Imran Khan said:


> in 90s ? wrong sir we were hostile of USA and under heavy sanctions from 1989 to 2001 if you remember . it was nawaz gov did it and work done by korea .in fact fucker USA destroyed our roads with heavy loads


But how you got money to build them...
We are building roads in india with lot of foreign investment...
There should be some kind of money source?


----------



## Imran Khan

dontsuspendme said:


> But how you got money to build them...
> We are building roads in india with lot of foreign investment...
> There should be some kind of money source?


yaar what you think abut pakistan ? how we are doing everything since 1947 ? its public money same as any other country . it was pakistan 2nd growing country of asia till 2007 as i remember .don't you think your media is not giving you real approach toward pakistan ? they build m-2 and start tolling for earn money .

major source of income 
toll plazas

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

dontsuspendme said:


> But how you got money to build them...
> We are building roads in india with lot of foreign investment...
> There should be some kind of money source?


Not entirely. Some roads were created with US capital - especially during the Afghan Wars. But then there was Saudi aid and of course the Koreans Build and Transfer.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## dontsuspendme

Imran Khan said:


> yaar what you think abut pakistan ? how we are doing everything since 1947 ? its public money same as any other country . it was pakistan 2nd growing country of asia till 2007 as i remember .don't you think your media is not giving you real approach toward pakistan ? they build m-2 and start tolling for earn money .


Yes has a different opinion on Pakistan...
Not because of indian media(am from south india and dont know hindi)...May be because the way pakistan is projected by western media...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Imran Khan said:


>



80 fcuking Rupees for a single toll?????
What were you driving? A freakingg bus???


----------



## dontsuspendme

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not entirely. Some roads were created with US capital - especially during the Afghan Wars. But then there was Saudi aid and of course the Koreans Build and Transfer.


South korea?
What interest they have in pakistan?


----------



## Imran Khan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not entirely. Some roads were created with US capital - especially during the Afghan Wars. But then there was Saudi aid and of course the Koreans Build and Transfer.


lolz again? 
*Pakistan's first motorway,* the 367 km 6-lane M-2, connecting the cities of Islamabad and Lahore, was constructed by a Korean company[Daewoo] and was inaugurated in November *1997 *and was the first motorway to be built in South Asia. *after some 11 years of afghan war *



dontsuspendme said:


> South korea?
> What interest they have in pakistan?


business what more interest ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

dontsuspendme said:


> South korea?
> What interest they have in pakistan?


Business.  Same as here.
Infrastructure projects are always a boon. Besides they don't have(I may be wrong here) Jaypee, TATA or other big conglomerates who could invest directly within their country. Korean companies offer a good value for money. Plus corruption is also curtailed if foreign companies are involved - I guess. Chinese are also investing now.



Imran Khan said:


> lolz again?
> *Pakistan's first motorway,* the 367 km 6-lane M-2, connecting the cities of Islamabad and Lahore, was constructed by a Korean company[Daewoo] and was inaugurated in November *1997 *and was the first motorway to be built in South Asia. *after some 11 years of afghan war *
> 
> 
> business what more interest ?


Hey Imran, chill, I was talking about the Logistics improvement(*some roads*) done in the eighties - not the motorway construction. And certainly not the general highway infrastructure.


----------



## Imran Khan

in simple words indian will never admit that state of pakistan can build anything in country all becasue of you learn it since childhood that pakstan is nothing but ????????????????


SarthakGanguly said:


> Business.  Same as here.
> Infrastructure projects are always a boon. Besides they don't have(I may be wrong here) Jaypee, TATA or other big conglomerates who could invest directly within their country. Korean companies offer a good value for money. Plus corruption is also curtailed if foreign companies are involved - I guess. Chinese are also investing now.
> 
> 
> Hey Imran, chill, I was talking about the Logistics improvement(*some roads*) done in the eighties - not the motorway construction. And certainly not the general highway infrastructure.




bhai there is no such thing USA made that time they just used pakistan 7 years simply . i can tell you where the made ask me . some 880km roads in fata from 2001 to 2012 were made by FWO by funding of USAID program

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dontsuspendme

Imran Khan said:


> business what more interest ?


I thought its some aid...i only hear about aid when it comes to pakistan...sorry for the ignorance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SarthakGanguly said:


> 80 fcuking Rupees for a single toll?????
> What were you driving? A freakingg bus???


 look at the slip its car and plate number RGR-656  it was that time little more then 1$ yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Imran Khan said:


> *in simple words indian will never admit that state of pakistan can build anything in country* all becasue of you learn it since childhood that pakstan is nothing but ????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> bhai there is no such thing USA made that time they just used pakistan 7 years simply . i can tell you where the made ask me . some 880km roads in fata from 2001 to 2012 were made by FWO by funding of USAID program


Hey not fair. I will send you to Kitty's den if you say that...of course you built what you did. It is evident. Because it CAN BE SEEN RIGHT HERE. USA may have sent the moolah. Besides they are not very good in creating stuff in other countries. Destroying - sure. Building - not so much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

dontsuspendme said:


> I thought its some aid...i only hear about aid when it comes to pakistan...sorry for the ignorance...


 not your fault most of indians think so  just like to told you 1bn$ per year aid and total budget was 30bn$ remember 15bn$ from oversese pakistani annually stil gov was dying to take 1bn$ from USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Imran Khan said:


> look at the slip its car and plate number RGR-656  it was that time little more then 1$ yaar


I thought that was some ticket - for drunken driving LOL - bura mat manna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SarthakGanguly said:


> I thought that was some ticket - for drunken driving LOL - bura mat manna


 its slip you receive and give them toll money at toll plaza they have your video also car number and details when you reach on motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dontsuspendme

SarthakGanguly said:


> 80 fcuking Rupees for a single toll?????
> What were you driving? A freakingg bus???


I think it costs more in india...Atleast in andhra...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

dontsuspendme said:


> I think it costs more in india...Atleast in andhra...


Nope. Usually a car costs around 40, buses - 120, trucks - 160, mega trucks - 500,

best 2 wheelers - FREE 

This is one example - but you get the idea...
DFSKYWAY | Toll Information - Toll Charges


----------



## dontsuspendme

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nope. Usually a car costs around 40, buses - 120, trucks - 160, mega trucks - 500,
> 
> best 2 wheelers - FREE


No dude...recently i travelled from hyd to vijayawada and they charged me 350 per car(one way)...
But roads are awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Imran Khan said:


> its slip you receive and give them toll money at toll plaza they have your video also car number and details when you reach on motorway


pata hain 
I was just pulling your leg 



dontsuspendme said:


> No dude...recently i travelled from hyd to vijayawada and they charged me 350 per car(one way)...
> But roads are awesome...


Whoops!!! Must be a hell of a road. Perhaps the Transfer deadlines are short.


----------



## Imran Khan

SarthakGanguly said:


> pata hain
> I was just pulling your leg
> 
> 
> Whoops!!! Must be a hell of a road. Perhaps the Transfer deadlines are short.


meri taang maat kheencho boordha admi hoon hath main a jaay geee


BTW two wheelers not allowed on motorways pakistan

only once on pakistan day they alllowed it









































*here you can see full images if you are bike lover *
*Fotorix Waleed - 23rd March 2012 BikerBoyz/Superbiking Rally on M2 Motorway | Page 3 | Pakistan Defence*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

Imran Khan said:


> meri taang maat kheencho boordha admi hoon hath main a jaay geee
> 
> 
> BTW two wheelers not allowed on motorways pakistan
> 
> only once on pakistan day they alllowed it
> 
> *here you can see full images if you are bike lover *
> *Fotorix Waleed - 23rd March 2012 BikerBoyz/Superbiking Rally on M2 Motorway | Page 3 | Pakistan Defence*



Yar Imran bhai, bikes at 600 cc and above are now allowed on the motorways. Its been more than a year, me thinks.



RAMPAGE said:


> @Umair Nawaz
> 
> Balakot ???



Not even close. This is beyond Gilgit, I'm cent percent sure. Balakot has lesser sloped lush green slopes with the river flowing through the middle of the city and the valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RAMPAGE said:


> @Umair Nawaz
> 
> Balakot ???


Maybe bro. I dont recognize this.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Really nice roads. As good as we have here.
> Anybody did a cross country biking?
> Btw - even then having a bad railways is no excuse - everybody don't have cars...


LOL u Kashmiri Hindu of Valley...........We have even better then yrs. In fact they r one of the best Asia has to offer.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Imran Khan said:


> look at the slip its car and plate number RGR-656  it was that time little more then 1$ yaar


Generally we Pakistanis r pretty rich but Kanjoos too.......only 2% pay taxes....Even the living standards here r very very high then rest of SA.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Ghizer River Bridge, Gilgit*








Batakundi , Kaghan valley









Kalma Chowk Underpass, Lahore, Pakistan








Karakorum Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

M2 Motorway. Lahore to Islamabad.






KKH






Mardan Swabi Road






wana-shakai-makeen







Jandola tunnel






Ahmed wam tunnel






Jandola Bridge






tank jandola makeen






Gawadar to jiwani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UK_CRAZY_PATHAN

Any Progress on M8 Motorway 

and have they repair KKH yet


----------



## krash

UK_CRAZY_PATHAN said:


> Any Progress on M8 Motorway
> 
> and have they repair KKH yet


Repairing the KKH is a 24/7/12 job. It never stops and it will never end.


----------



## Gentelman

Imran Khan said:


> meri taang maat kheencho boordha admi hoon hath main a jaay geee
> 
> 
> BTW two wheelers not allowed on motorways pakistan
> 
> only once on pakistan day they alllowed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *here you can see full images if you are bike lover *
> *Fotorix Waleed - 23rd March 2012 BikerBoyz/Superbiking Rally on M2 Motorway | Page 3 | Pakistan Defence*


Bikes are allowed but after a special permission letter (idk from whom) you have just to show that letter to Motorway Police…


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

Nice pics.

Any updated information of the motorway, which will connect Kabul with Peshawar?


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Kasur Road






Pezu, KPK







Lower Topa, Murree expressway N75















M2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Ziarat District, Balochistan






M1










M2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Kallar Kahaar



























M3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


>


was fined here once..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> was fined here once..


 tujh se yehi umeed thi janaam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> tujh se yehi umeed thi janaam



paa ji seat belt pay saloun nay challan thok diya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> paa ji seat belt pay saloun nay challan thok diya ...


i wonder what will happen if @AjmalPathan would have been there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> paa ji seat belt pay saloun nay challan thok diya ...


 acha kiya i am alive today because of seat belt otherwise my car rolled three time while i bump it and i was die that day .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> acha kiya i am alive today because of seat belt otherwise my car rolled three time while i bump it and i was die that day .



I survived a similiar thing without a seat belt...


----------



## Edevelop

Sorry if this has been posted before. Sometimes i like to repeat stuff just for the sake of making thread alive. I need more people to contribute

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombaywalla

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I survived a similiar thing without a seat belt...



How do you not wear a seatbelt is beyond me. Please do, for your safety, and the safety of the other occupants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bombaywalla said:


> How do you not wear a seatbelt is beyond me. Please do, for your safety, and the safety of the other occupants.



Survived 2 major accidents without it.. But yes you are right.


----------



## AsianLion

There was a big story about Lahore-Sialkot Motorway. LSM, what happened to it?


----------



## krash

AsianUnion said:


> There was a big story about Lahore-Sialkot Motorway. LSM, what happened to it?



It had been scrapped the last time I heard.

Lahore-Sialkot Motorway project scrapped, finally - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Has anyone got any pictures of the M-8 (Ratodero – Gwadar)? Heard its partially operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

MP helping hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Near salt range motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

askri 10 road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jatt+gutts

nice pictures..lot less traffic less headache. have to admit roads and scenery around them breadthtaking


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

M1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

M1


























M2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

hinglaj, coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

All these roads are useless unless commuters abide by driving rules and ethics. In 1988 I realised that Karachi had four lane dual carriage roads against two lanes in london 2 lane single carriage. USA inter city was 3 lane dual carriage and down town 2 lanes single carriage. If we were short on road space then and still, then blame is not on infra structure but on people using it. If you travel from Guru Mandir - North Nazimabad, Tariq Road, Islamia college road, sadar, etc etc. one lane is occupied by the shops' encroachment and rairi walas. Second and third lane is occupied by Rickshaw /car parking and buses stopping at will. only one lane is available for traffic. If this situation continues even a ten lane dual carriage will not help Pakistan. Traffic engineering has closed cuts between the islands to ensure smooth flow of traffic, people have started driving wrong side. I sometime wonder what will happen of this country in next 5-7 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

M2 near Shiekhupura






Lahore Ring Road Interchanges

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*MOTORWAY AT KALLAR KAHAR JUNCTION.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakCan

Beautiful, MashAllah. Happy to see progress in Pakistan. How is the traffic management in major cities and on the highways? My mom is currently visiting Pakistan and she told me driving in Karachi is very bad. Like to hear from the locals ?


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Pakistan | Roads, Motorways & Highway Infrastructure.


----------



## ghazi52

KK
.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Fort Munro, Southern Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad-Peshawar motorway(Nad70@flickr)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KaraKorum Highway

Crossing Nasirabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

Keep posting guys. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

still did not see gawader -ratodero motorway images


----------



## ghazi52

* Gilgit Baltistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakorum Highway (KKH)



*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Northernmost Gas Station in Pakistan. Khunjerab Pass, Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH near Shishpar Peak , Passu...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Village, Upper Hunza
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

awesome.....


----------



## ghazi52

KaraKorum Highway
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

Hazara Motorway, connecting M1 from Hasanabdal to Havelian later to be continued till Mansehra. This is brilliant:



> *HAVELIAN: Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif performed the ground breaking ceremony of the Hazara Motorway in Havelian on Saturday.*
> 
> 
> 
> This important road link is part of Pakistan-China Economic Corridor agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> The 60 km long 4 lane fenced expressway will cost thirty three billion rupees. Hazara Motorway will reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian to just 30 minutes in addition to providing road to the Havelian Dry Port project. Kohistan, Batagram, Mansehra, Abbottabad and Haripur will be linked to Motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> The project is a translation of Prime Minister’s commitment to expand the networks of motorways to build a progressive Pakistan. The project will create hundreds of thousands of employment opportunities, possibilities of new business ideas and socio-economic uplift of the whole region.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, the Prime Minister was briefed on the project by National Highway Authority Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar. On arrival, the Prime Minister was welcomed by the PML-N leadership including Religious Affairs Minister Sardar Muhammad Yousuf, Governor KPK Mehtab Ahmad Khan, Deputy Speaker National Assembly Murtaza Javed Abbasi and Retd Capt Safdar.



PM performs ground breaking ceremony of Hazara Motorway - thenews.com.pk

China, Pakistan Kick Off Economic Corridor Project Despite India's Reservations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

krash said:


> Hazara Motorway, connecting M1 from Hasanabdal to Havelian later to be continued till Mansehra. This is brilliant:
> 
> 
> 
> PM performs ground breaking ceremony of Hazara Motorway - thenews.com.pk
> 
> China, Pakistan Kick Off Economic Corridor Project Despite India's Reservations


yarr i am eagerly waiting for completion of that road it will be mile stone


----------



## ghazi52

KaraKorum Highway





Fort Munro is not only a geological marvel but the Quetta road from Sakhi Sarwar Shrine to Fort Munro is an open air museum of Paleontology. 










*KKH ahead of Passu *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....m
n




...
...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

I think KKH should have widened as compared to its present 2 lanes.....


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction tunnel in the Gojal Valley, Upper Hunza. All the tunnels are reportedly going to be completed by August this year.





.
.
.





.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Liyari expressway - Karachi

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

zero point islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

WOW!!! everyone loves to visit Pakistan as a tourist but Terrorist ruined everything .. InshALLAH everything will be better soon


----------



## I FLY HIGH

well , apart from some areas of kARACHI , and kpk , on the whole it is very peaceful here , i dont claim it to be the best of law and order but intl flights are full of Chinese these days . But now govt is trying to fix the problems regarding terrorism and things will gradually improve in coming times .


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer District situated in north of Gilgit.






.
.
near china border

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...Enjoy the reconstructed KKH
...

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Endlesszen

It's good. I wanna Tourism in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Endlesszen said:


> It's good. I wanna Tourism in Pakistan.


Than you should visit this place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

This is really great!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khewra salt mine.................
.
.




.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress .. KKH . .
..
.. .. .. ..
Shishkat Gojal Hunza Bridge







The Bridge on KKH, between Gulmit and Shishkat, is in the final stage of completion.





..
..
..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fenku

ghazi52 said:


> ...Enjoy the reconstructed KKH
> ...
> 
> .



Impressive quality road...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ghazi52 said:


> Work in progress .. KKH . .
> ..
> .. .. .. ..
> Shishkat Gojal Hunza Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bridge on KKH, between Gulmit and Shishkat, is in the final stage of completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ..
> ..



Very Good.


----------



## Donatello

fakhre mirpur said:


> Than you should visit this place



Khewra salt mines. Been there circa 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Good to see development projects in remote hilly scenic areas


----------



## ghazi52

...........M1




........ . . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

Infrastructure is a first step to make your country Called a "Develop country"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Faizan Qadeer said:


> Infrastructure is a first step to make your country Called a "Develop country"



True.


----------



## ghazi52

......
*Malakand Pass:*






At an elevation of 470m to 663m above sea level, The Malakand Pass is a mountain pass in Malakand District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. The District was formed in 1970. The area of Malakand protected area is 952 km2.

The pass road begins at Dargai. The road across the pass is in good condition, but is always crowded with a continuous stream of trucks. From a viewpoint about one kilometre before the top of the pass, one can see the Swat Canal in the valley below. It was built by the British to channel water from the Swat River through a tunnel under the Malakand Pass to the plains around Mardan.

On the left, Malakand Fort guards the road at the top of the pass. On the other side of the pass, the road descends through the market town of Bat Khela, with a Hindu Shahi fort perched above it, and continues past the headworks of the Swat Canal to the Swat River.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fracker

Afghan-India said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Any updated information of the motorway, which will connect Kabul with Peshawar?



Not even started yet.. Government is concentrating more on CEC. I believe once Russian president will come then work will start in more faster manner.


----------



## ghazi52

*Makran Coastal Highway N-10 Karachi(Lyari)-Omara-Pasni-Gwadar-Jiwani-Gabd*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

well built roads in such a remote country sides gives amazing signs, needs to develop tourism in these areas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........The M2 Motorway at Kallar Kahar ...


.........




..........

.........Karakoram Highway in Gojal............


........



....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

wow great highways, and that decorated truck is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH
.......................




.
.




.






.





Between Tunnel 2 & 3
















.




......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Hydel power projects are cheapest, cleanest and safest form of form of energy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

some careless guy on motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valkyrie

Could anybody please highlight upcoming Motorway projects that are either in the conceptual phase or currently under construction?


----------



## ghazi52

........................................Tal-Parachinar Road is Kurram Agency's...............
..
..



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......... .AK
.....................
























......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............................................KKH.......PASSU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................



KKH near Batura Glacier in Passu, Gojal
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share very tough terrain where roads has been laid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakorum Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................







Khaplu






.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................






.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

......*Karakorum Highway (KKH) *..............................................................

..





..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ludovic

Thanks for the images  it's pretty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................
Karakoram highway




....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
KKH near Nagar






Passu






.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................
N25 ...from Karachi to Quetta
.





..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

..........................
KKH




..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................
Tarnol interchange *(M-1)* near Islamabad







........


----------



## ghazi52

.................
*M2
*








.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KKH - 8th Wonder of the World
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.






Zero Point





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batool100

Most Beautiful Motorway Roads


----------



## ghazi52

Dongfeng trucks between khunjerab pass and sost dry port. From sost local trucks will takeover these containers....


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

Galiat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KKH & Attabad Tunnel*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>




which place is this ?


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> which place is this ?



KKH near Attabad Tunnel* (Attabad L*ake ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1703282319948443






Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

[Bregs] said:


> which place is this ?





ghazi52 said:


> KKH near Attabad Tunnel* (Attabad L*ake ).



Passu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Silk Road Route





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Wana Road from Tiarza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Curving

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, Hunza, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Newly installed electronic overhead signboards on M2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

MOtorway M1 Aerial Filming near Peshawar/Kabul River area






Sheikhupura Lahore 6 Lane Highway near Sheikhupura entrance, new Aerial video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*A still from movie "Lahore se aagay"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

wow very beautiful road journey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Hingol National Park Aerial Footage





M4 Multan Faisalabad Motorway 





Pakistan Motorway M2 Timelapse from Lahore- Pindi Bhattian after re-carpetting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BRTS Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

M2 Salt Range


----------



## ahsanhaider

Multan to Lahore 354km Timelapse on N-5 National Highway in 4 minutes.




[youtube]UXwV9-GOaW0[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider

Bikers of Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of khunjerab pass... KKH


----------



## ahsanhaider

Karakoram Highway High resolution in the winter


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MCH in Hingol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gilgit Baltistan Aerial Views And Karakoram Highway Video.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Hazara Motorway Updates Aerial Views MUST WATCH SHARE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Original CPEC Documentary in HD 1080P Quality made by CCTV ( Do Watch in 1080P)


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dorah pass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Beautiful pics of beautiful places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kunhar River, Kaghan, KPk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH near Gojal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Saifullah Sani

*CPEC Hazara Motorway E-35 | Documentary & Aerial Views 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Loralai to Quetta Road, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH at Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*1. The Karakoram Highway, or the Friendship Highway, was built by the governments of Pakistan and China.*








*2. Its construction began in 1959 and was completed in 1979. It opened to the public in the year of 1986.*







*3. Due to its treacherous location, around 810 Pakistanis and about 200 Chinese workers lost their lives in landslides and falls.*








*4. Inauguration of KKH in 80s.*








*5. KKH along the Indus River.*










*6. Being the highest paved international road in the world, it’s often referred to as the Eighth Wonder of the World.
*







*7. The route of the KKH follows the many paths of the ancient Silk Road.*








*8. The highway is best traveled either in the spring or early autumn.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Peshawar Morr Islamabad.




N40 to Naushki,Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karakorum Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

This karakoram pass is one of the toughest terrain in the world


----------



## ghazi52

Toll plaza on M2

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*M-8--- Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway project.*

The M8 starts from Ratodero in Sindh Province and enter Balochistan Province passing near the towns of Khuzdar, Awaran, Hoshab, Turbat before joining the Makran Coastal Highway just east of the port city of Gwadar.

The construction work of Khuzdar-Shahdadkot section of Rattodero-Gwadar Motorway (M-8) is going on smoothly and the project would be completed by March.

The 151 km project has been divided into three phases. The 57.5 km phase 1 has been completed while 85 per cent work of 42.5 km.

Phase 2 has been completed. As far as 51.1 km Phase 3 is concerned, the 72 per cent work has been completed.

The M-8 is an east-west motorway connecting Sukkur and Larkana to the port city of Gwadar. The 193 kilometer stretch between Gwadar and Hoshab was inaugurated in February 2016.

Starting from Ratodero in Sindh Province M-8 enters Balochistan Province passing near the towns of Khuzdar, Awaran, Hoshab, Turbat before joining the Makran Coastal Highway just the east of Gwadar.

The M-8 will have 4-lanes and a total length of 892 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH and Passu Cones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH...........GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing landscapes, its treacherous work to construct highways here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> amazing landscapes, its treacherous work to construct highways here


True.
Thanks..........Love...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

M1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar-Torkham Road

Credits: FWO






















Nahakki Tunnel, FATA

Credits: FWO










_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> M-2



wow very adventurous road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning view of Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Stunning view of Makran Coastal Highway.



amazing place, its adventure to drive through these mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Attababad Tunnel








Tank-Jandola-Makeen Road





_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lorelai-Quetta Road





___

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

very imposing mountains opposite highways, looks wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu-Gilgit Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza








KKh , GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> Attababad Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank-Jandola-Makeen Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



the tunnel reminds me of the time when they brought an expensive solar lighting unit to power the tunnel but got the whole unite got washed away in a flood before it was even installed.. good time


ghazi52 said:


> Hunza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKh , GB



the last picture is taken from hussaini village you can also see the school in the bottom right corner..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



wow very imposing mountains and road running through it looks great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow very imposing mountains and road running through it looks great



KKH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran coastal highway passing through Kund Malir, Balochistan










Kalakot Road, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel
Southern entrance/exit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M- 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalakot Road, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Tunnel, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway *











*Motorway*














___

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Khuzdar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M8 - khuzdar *















KKh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta-Zhob Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Nathiagali this week .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lyari expressway , Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Expressway/ Motorway (E-35).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway/ Expressway (E-35).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*81 Km Swat Motorway (M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Chakdara Asphalt started at RD 2 to RD 3
*
It will reduce a three-hour travel time to just 45 minutes.
The motorway will have a two-kilometre-long tunnel at the Ala Dhand and Palai areas, while interchanges will exist at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakhshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

653 Km Makran Coastal Highway N-10 near Ormara. This 653 km long road joins Karachi port with Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Mor Interchange (Kashmir Highway/9th Avenue)*


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad - Islamabad Highway became signal free from Zero Point to Karal interchange, as Minister for Capital Administration and Development Division Dr Tariq Fazal Chaudhry inaugurated Sohan Interchange on the highway on Saturday.

On the occasion, Dr Tariq said that the interchange had been completed with a cost of Rs740 million in a period of 13 months.

He said that a sum of Rs400 million had also been allocated for renovating the Service Road (East) from Faizabad to Karal Interchange.

*Sohan Interchange leading to Faizabad flyover at main Islamabad Expressway has been inaugurated officially and now functional for the public.*


----------



## Viking 63

why majority of pictures not showing???


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Tunnel, Hunza, GB








KKH


----------



## ghazi52

E-35 Hazara Expressway. Abbottabad















..


----------



## ghazi52

KKH







M2 just outside Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad-Murree expressway in summer time.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Hazara Expressway




Hazara expressway looks topnotch, and the surroundings are stunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore - Islamabad Motorway (M-2).
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Satellite imagery for Interchanges*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N50 - Zhob Baluchistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial View of Murree/Islamabad Expressway & Murree Hills In BackGround*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Road to fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> E - 35



I don't think I'll ever appreciate any other road more than the Hazara Express Way.



ghazi52 said:


> Road to fairy meadows



To be fair the picture is taken while going back from Fairy Meadows to Raikhot. So the 'road to Raikhot' instead? I jest. Can't let you post all these without someone commenting. Brilliant posts as always.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore - Abdul Hakim Motorway (M-3)*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Work on Bahrain-Kalam road started






Beautiful Malakand


----------



## ghazi52

Danyore Bridge
Gilgit .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyderabad - Tando Allayar Bypass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kallar Kahar Lake 

Kallar Kahar is a town and subdivision of Chakwal District in Punjab, Pakistan. It is the capital of Kallar Kahar Tehsil. This beautiful place is famous for the natural gardens of loquat trees, Salt Water Lake with beautiful species of peacocks.


Kallar Kahar Lake used to be a haven for migratory birds, however, I haven't witnessed any more migrating birds since 2012 due to one main reason: the lake now serves as a sewer for the town of Kallar Kahar, and that dirty water has repelled scores of species of birds that used to come during the winter months.


Emperor Babur described Kallar Kahar in his memoirs, the Takht-e-Babri, as a "charming place with good air". But now during the breeding season, literally pillars of mosquitos are formed above the lake, reaching out into the skies. The tourism department of Punjab has done nothing to cleanse the lake or make its environment cleaner.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

And yes its all of beautiful Pakistan mashallah such beauty to the eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH ,Altit Fort and Hunza River
Photo: Maqsood MK


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Highway


----------



## ghazi52

View from Babusar Top , KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway, Nagar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

salt range ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak China Friendship Tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

lovely Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway will be like this motorway in future after completion of 5 tunnels on it .Tourism will be boosted by Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan N - 25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There is only one way to cross with Chitral. His name is "Death Tunnel"

It's a 20-kilometer risk..................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Makeen road WANA. South Waziristan KP.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaplu Valley , Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway. Diamer District.*

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway M5 - UC


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> first of all it will be sticky nice thread abut roads infrastructure in pakistan second its not for discuss but images thread so keep your logic thoughts and bla bla bla to you and watch images
> . one of the best thing happened to pakistan is motorways of pakistan which consider best in south asia .
> 
> map of highways motorways pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daiwoo on the way M-2 motorway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motorway police


Very nice road structures .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

GHALIB said:


> Very nice road structures .


Last week i was watching a documentory of indian sikh pilgirims visit pakistan .

When they travel on motorway they said wow what a nice road .
lagta hai jesy kisi bahir ke mulk a gaay hain


They forget they were in foregn country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Imran Khan said:


> Last week i was watching a documentory of indian sikh pilgirims visit pakistan .
> 
> When they travel on motorway they said wow what a nice road .
> lagta hai jesy kisi bahir ke mulk a gaay hain
> 
> 
> They forget they were in foregn country


Yes your motorways are better than indian roads made by NHAI .hope we will catch up very soon .


----------



## ghazi52

Somewhere near ashari (matta)swat valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHALIB

ghazi52 said:


> Somewhere near ashari (matta)swat valley..



Beautiful .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> There is only one way to cross with Chitral. His name is "Death Tunnel"
> 
> It's a 20-kilometer risk..................



This road starts from Chitral and climbs up to Parsan valley, a very notorious steep road, I hope this road gets government attention widened and carpeted.


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal highway , Balochistan 

© Uzair Aziz Photography


----------



## ghazi52

View from babusar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway.
Chilas,


----------



## ghazi52

Expressway to Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kaghan Valley, KPK. August 2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

M - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

M-2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram highway, Gilgit 
August 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH









M - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway ... starting at M - 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Band Khushdil Khan, Pishin


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Parachinar, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway Near Passu GB..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Gwadar-Hoshab-Sorab road .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chakwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Khaplu Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing View of Nathiagali , Galiyat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Camel train near Taxila, G. T. Road Rawalpindi in mid 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*59 KM Hyderabad Mirpur Khas Dual Carriageway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Abbottabad Mansehra Section*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway






Ghowari, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RCD highway *N-25* Mastung, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Under Construction Abbottabad Interchange of *Hazara Motorway Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muree Express Way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree


----------



## ghazi52

M - 1






*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M-9 *


----------



## AsifIjaz

Cant we plant trees along M9. Its gonna b a tough task but local varieties will become independent in a few years and the dry barren landscape with mainly shrubs at this point in time will give a pleasant look too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2
*at Bhera Service Area


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway near Passu, Hunza, GB 
Photo credit: Majid Hussain


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway Pakistan 
Taken From Top of Borait Lake,
*Hunza *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway & Motorway Police officers try to best during snow falling for Safe travelling on *RCD Highway* N-25 near Quetta, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Zero Point Interchange Islamabad 








Aerial View of Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Braldu gorge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*E-35 .. Hazara Expressway, *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel Dir upper chitral road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Expressway project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Golden Beach, Hingol National Park, Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cold desert Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

River of Kandiya valley entering in mighty Indus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wadh Highway Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway Roads in HD Pakistan 2018/2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway, Attabad Lake, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Shigar Valley 

Picture Athif Ali Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Love the carpet of purple and white wild flowers on Islamabad’s green belts 

Photo by Ibne Shehzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

N - 5 near Khairpur, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Unique beauty of our Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bungi, GB ... KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M 1 ..... KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirpurkhas - Hyderabad Highway surrounded by mango trees





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kund malir, Balochistan
Coastal highway


----------



## ghazi52

Skwar Village as seen from Danyore Village, Gilgit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad - Mirpurkhas Highway .. Mango trees.......................

PC: Emmanuel Guddu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

81 Km Swat Motorway , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam & Village

Pic By: Irfan Zafar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Passu 

Credits : Javed Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Lahore-AbdulHakeem Motorway section M-3 which is the part of Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM. View of Pir Mahal Interchange..Lahore Karachi motorway.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Gorikot & Deosai 
Astore, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar top or babusar pass connects KPK with Gilgit Baltistan, the mountain ranges which enter Mansehra district from Kashmir are the offshoots of the great Himalayan system. In Kaghan valley the mountain system is the highest of the area including the Babusar top. This range flanks the right bank of the Kunhar, contains a peak Malika Parbat of over 17,000 feet, the highest in the district. Locals say the height of the babusar pass is equivalent to the Fairy Meadows which can be found on the foot of mighty killer mountain Nanga Parbat, the view from the babusar pass is breathtaking also the air is thin in the area as it stands at the height of 13,692 ft above the sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wadh Highway , Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

kalar kahar .... Salt Range, Lahore to Islamabad *M2* Pakistan tour 


*



*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The way up from Patekka side just look the road. One has to go through all this road. Neelum river at the end there.

Bike wale...hoshiyar

Leswa Bypass road Bela Kanari Villege Neelum Valley 
Brand new road, jo dekhta kehta hai road Pakistan nai lag rahi ... Extraordinary job done by the army. 
Alternative route to neelum ideal for bikeR hazrat.
Shadeed charhai but sheesha road 
Starts from lil ahead of patekka comes out just before kuldal shahi and crosses a very high leswa gali right next to chunj pahari.

July 8 2019
Thanks to Sheikh Umar Nazir bhai for putting the thought in my head with news of its completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Golden hour caught on the way back from neelum valley kashmir 
July 8 2019

Kohat - Bannu Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan Pass is one of the oldest and amazing valleys of Balochistan. Earlier, it offered passage to camel caravans until the Railroad was constructed in British era (1880s).
Pir Panja Bridge and tunnel in view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

love the British era railways


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photos of the newly built Leswa Road, Azad Kashmir,

Credits: Farooq Umer Seru


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> Babusar Top



That's not Babusar, my bro.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan is a beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Morr Interchange, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport road Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

KKH August 2019


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35 Hazara


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makli

Thatta, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu


----------



## ghazi52

Bozi top, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Danyore Bridge Gilgit


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Seasons of Fort Munro


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway N-35 Nagar Valley, District Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

View of Pir Sohawa to Haripur Road. KP


----------



## ghazi52

M - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Passu


Is the karakorum highway going to get an enlargement?


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Is the karakorum highway going to get an enlargement?


They will make it all weather road and 3 lane highway in long term.
But a railway line is much needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> They will make it all weather road and 3 lane highway in long term.
> But a railway line is much needed.


Whens the construction on that starting? Shouldn't it have been started by now?


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Whens the construction on that starting? Shouldn't it have been started by now?


After completion of Havelian-Thakot section they will upgrade Thakot-Raikot section which is dirt now and then they will do whole upgradation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_Newly constructed highways in Balochistan are not only bringing connectivity to remote areas of the province. They are also boosting a process of unplanned urbanisation which is bringing about socioeconomic and political shifts within the populace and challenging stereotypes about it_






The Gwadar-Panjgur Highway, also known as M-8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> After completion of Havelian-Thakot section they will upgrade Thakot-Raikot section which is dirt now and then they will do whole upgradation.


I see, thank you. I still believe that its should have been started years ago, considering how there are going to be tunnels after tunnels..


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I see, thank you. I still believe that its should have been started years ago, considering how there are going to be tunnels after tunnels..


 
They are considering another route. Mardan-Chitral-Shandur-Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> They are considering another route. Mardan-Chitral-Shandur-Gilgit


Why not develop both honelty the more the routes the more strategically and economically important because the north is isolated, so far.


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why not develop both honelty the more the routes the more strategically and economically important because the north is isolated, so far.



We dont have surplus money to invest in infrastructure. But things are improving.
AND we will get 36.5 million USD from kartarpur every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> We dont have surplus money to invest in infrastructure. But things are improving.
> AND we will get 36.5 million USD from kartarpur every year.


Half of that money will be spent on the maintenance of the whole system and salaries for all thos4 that work there. The government needs to start charity programs for all major infrastructure projects.

Ex. Motorways, dams, railway and bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Half of that money will be spent on the maintenance of the whole system and salaries for all thos4 that work there. The government needs to start charity programs for all major infrastructure projects.
> 
> Ex. Motorways, dams, railway and bridges.


50% net income from the first year is an excellent return on investment. We need more such projects..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Half of that money will be spent on the maintenance of the whole system and salaries for all thos4 that work there. The government needs to start charity programs for all major infrastructure projects.
> 
> Ex. Motorways, dams, railway and bridges.


We should invite Turkish Companies to invest In BOT system. They have money and Erdogan can force them. So there will be no burden on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Atta-Abad Lake & KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

Multan-Quetta under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Top connects Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with Gilgit Baltistan. It is one of the most dangerous routes at an elevation of 13,691 feet which makes it the highest point in Babusar Valley.
Babusar Top was originally known as Babur Top, originating from the fact that the Mughal emperor Babur used to pass through this area in the early 16th century. Nowadays however, it is commonly referred to as Babusar Top







Mohandri •• KAGHAN VALLEY •• Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M - 15 Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Near Jalkhad...Kaghan valley. KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tiger Peak after sunset
Babusar Road
Oct 13 2019

By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Passu Cones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Atabad Tunnel, Hunza Valley, Gojal 

PC.... The Hunzai Lad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15... Havelian - Thakot part of Hazara Motorway.










..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> M-15... Havelian - Thakot part of Hazara Motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Finally lanes!!!!


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Top, Chitral KP

Picture Credit:- Hunzukutz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

new Sukkur Multan Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tiger peak, Jalkad
Kaghan valley
Oct 2019

By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran - Babusar road.

By Ahsan Butt AB Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel Latest *






last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

@BATMAN look at post #878 that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

River Chenab Chiniot, Punjab
24 Nov 2019


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandyani, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Location- Hussaini Goja


----------



## ghazi52

On way to Babusar Top, KPK,


----------



## ghazi52

Tuzghi Near recodic, Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful scene from Jauhar abad, Khushab.


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Dir Chitral road






Gilgit Skardu road.


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Highway, KP




















__________________


----------



## ghazi52

Jhelum river

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 ....Hazara motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

skardu Gilgit road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH - Few KM before Sost
Dec 27 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Metro Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB













Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khanjrab pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The way to Shimshal ,
Hunza 







Frozen waterfall on skardu road Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Chipurson, Gojal Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Valley , Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Margala Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kolpur Bypass, N-65 National Highway (Quetta-Sibi) Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kozah Gali today (15.01.2020).
Full screen recommended.

Current Galyat Road Conditions update.
Muree to Barian -- Clear
Barian to Changla Gali -- Clear
Changla Gali to Kozah Gali -- Open but one lane only
Kozah Gali to Ayubia -- Close (almost 3 to 4 ft snow)
Kozah Gali to Dunga Gali & Nathiagali -- Will be open by tomorrow or day after tomorrow.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway (KKH),* Jaglot-Skardu Road and major communication arteries of Balochistan were severely hit. Landslides and sullen snowfall blocked Karakoram Highway and Jaglot Skardu Road at Pattan, Matta Banda, Shatial, TattaPani, Hunza ,Sost, Morkhoon, Khunjrab and Dambudas. In Balochistan, portions of N50 and N25 at Khan Mehtarzai and Lakpass Tunnel was also impaired.

All the major road networks blocked during last 36 hours by heavy snow squall and landslides have been cleared through concerted efforts of Pakistan Army, FWO and civil administrations of GB and Balochistan. FWO teams have been deployed at bottlenecks astride KKH to ensure smooth and uninterrupted flow of traffic on this vital link.
By FWO Official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Snowfall 2020

PC: Hydaspes Lightbox

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Rakaposhi, Nagar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Muhammad Usman

Hingol National Park Balochistan





Summer 2019...
NathiaGali..


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

KKH













Nathaigali KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

